# Pork Shanks



## red robbo 69 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Bought a couple today, both about 1.5kg. Normally I'd braise them, but I'd like to try smoking them. 

Any ideas about BBQ temp and what temp I should take them to?

I'm also wondering if I should trim most of the fat

Any advice welcome

Cheers

Robin


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Robin

Are you talking about the Hocks (we call them Shanks in the NE) or is it with the bottom half of the leg? at 1.5kg its probably the bottom half.

I would score the skin but leave it on and cook at a temp of 225f to 250f or 107c to 120c.

Wade will be better on this than me but it was/is normal to cook to an IT of about 160f to 170f or 71c to 77c but it could start to dry, hence the reason for leaving the skin and fat on. But the consensus now is that you can cook to IT of 145f or 63c so long as it rests for 3 mins or more. Personally I would only do that for chops.

I would foil half way through to keep the juices in just like the 321 rib method and get the meat soft and juicy


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi Kiska,

Thanks for that. There's relatively little info on the net in comparison to other cuts of meat. I think it is hock, I've seen so many different names ( pork knuckles, hog shanks, pig wings to name a few), but shank is what it would be called in Northern Ireland where I'm originally from. I suppose I should have posted a picture before I put it on the BBQ, but I forgot

After a bit of searching, I found a few recipes, most of which suggested that you either cut the skin off, or score it, like you suggested; I decided to cut it off. I'm semi following a Marcus Bowden recipe which suggests cooking it between 140-160C. I also saw a BBQ pit boys vid that suggested 300F which is about the same. I've had the BBQ at around 150C for the duration of the cook. They've been smoking for about 3 hours now and are currently at 72C and I think I'm going to foil them now with a little apple juice. I'll take it to 77 as you suggest and post some photos later.

Cheers

Robin


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Sounds good, I was going to do the same with Bacon Shanks next week


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

What's the difference? Are bacon shanks cured?


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes its what we use for ham and peas pudding sarnies


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

Ah ok. Not sure I've ever come across them. Are they readily available?


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

red robbo 69 said:


> Ah ok. Not sure I've ever come across them. Are they readily available?



Ham & pease pud on stottie bread. A delicacy of the NE.:biggrin:













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

They are every where up in the NE but Greggs sell them in stottie cake (bread). I like Beefy Crisps n Mustard in mine!!!!

Good half stottie that Resurrected my man


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> They are every where up in the NE but Greggs sell them in stottie cake (bread). I like Beefy Crisps n Mustard in mine!!!!
> 
> Good half stottie that Resurrected my man



Married to a Geordie for ten years ya learn a bit.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Was working In Berlin once and a guy took me for a local delicacy (no not that Resurrected!) He nearly pooped his pants when I said its just Ham n Peas pudding, where's the stottie. It was labelled on the menu as Cured ham hock with yellow pea puree?


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Ham & pease pud on stottie bread. A delicacy of the NE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

Just to clarify, I lifted that pic of the net.


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

resurrected said:


> Just to clarify, I lifted that pic of the net.


It still looks good wherever it came from


----------



## resurrected (Aug 8, 2015)

red robbo 69 said:


> It still looks good wherever it came from



Can only get the tinned stuff down here :(


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 8, 2015)

Well I intended to take the meat up to 77C as Kiska suggested, however I fell asleep on the sofa reading the paper and when I woke up the meat was at 84C, an unsatisfactory halfway house between  slicing and pulling. The meat was a bit dry, my fault for letting it cook too long, and I suspect not foiling in time. It was also a bit oversmoked, for which mea culpa also, the apple and cherrywood chunks smelled soooo good I probably put on a couple too many. That said it still tasted pretty good, after mixing with the smokey meat juices and adding a good dollop of amazingribs Carolina mustard sauce. Then served with steamed new potatoes and fresh peas and broad beans with home smoked garlic and tossed in the oil the garlic was preserved in. 













P1030379.JPG



__ red robbo 69
__ Aug 8, 2015


















P1030381.JPG



__ red robbo 69
__ Aug 8, 2015


















P1030384.JPG



__ red robbo 69
__ Aug 8, 2015






And after I'd finished I sat out the back and watched my next door neighbour cooking BBQ Champ style campylobacter chicken on his lighter fluid soaked flaming grill and thought, well it wasn't that bad.

Cheers

Robin


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 9, 2015)

You know I sometimes miss that Taste!!!!! lighter fuel infused carbon?

Hey Robin at least you know for next time, you should have seen my first 2 chickens covered in soot!!!! LOL

Yeah they are bit more than a Shank mate they are the Hock plus the bottom end of the leg but looks pretty Ok to me!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






At least they are cheap enough to practice with and nice smoke ring by the way. With Shanks like that, just like ribs, foiling is essential with a few other ingredients in the foil pouch. I used golden syrup, brown sugar and apple juice. As you are not after a crispy skin it helps with the moisture and braises the shank a bit keeping it more moist.

Hey resurrected don't buy tins make your own! Brummies lad if its not Curry they are buggered!!!!! Just get some yellow split peas, soak overnight and them boil them in a muslin bag with plenty room to expand until they are mush (like hummus, you can use a blender if they are still a bit lumpy)! You can boil them in the water from a boiled ham shank, but it can be a bit salty or boil them with a Ham stock cube. I just use a new white mesh dishcloth slit open at the top rather than pay for muslin.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> You know I sometimes miss that Taste!!!!! lighter fuel infused carbon?
> 
> Hey Robin at least you know for next time, you should have seen my first 2 chickens covered in soot!!!! LOL
> 
> ...



I always used to ensure my chicken was well cooked :biggrin:













image.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 9, 2015







Will an old pair of tights do instead of muslin? We can only get Muslims here in Brum :yahoo:


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 9, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> You know I sometimes miss that Taste!!!!! lighter fuel infused carbon?
> 
> Hey Robin at least you know for next time, you should have seen my first 2 chickens covered in soot!!!! LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks Kiska, yeah I looked at the label on the packaging and it is what you said, not a shank. Well whatever it was it tasted ok. I'll foil a lot sooner next time though. 

I don't want to come across as being too smug about the lighter fuel. I've been that guy. Unlike you though I certainly don't miss the taste.


----------

